# Whats it worth? Hegner HDB200XL



## Joelondon (7 Nov 2013)

Hi there all, 

well after a long exodus I have popped back here to ask advice.

So after a few house moves and a pending one again - I am thinking of selling my lathe and sticking with just my little pen one (not used the big boy for a while and wont really fit into my new life/house).

so if allowed here I wanted to ask what can be expected for the following equipment.

Hegner HDB200XL with leg kit/base, bowl attachment, anti vibration feet, various tool posts, lamp/controller post/arm (all Hegner for lathe) including a micro attachment and a work holder thing.

I have no idea of the value of it and so not sure what to list it at?

any advice would be very kind and helpful - looks like pens only for the future
cheers

Joe


----------



## renderer01 (7 Nov 2013)

Hello Joe,
The Hegners are loved by many turners its funny had a conversation with a well known pro at Scottish wood show who was demonstrating on an ancient steel Hegner about this very topic.

The Hegnar depending on condition, model, how long you are prepared to wait for the right buyer must be worth £1500 bare minimum and could easily go for quite a lot more.
I have seen them sell in last year for between £1500 and £2400 depending on all of above and what kit goes with them.

It s imprecise and its my best educated guess mate, others may have a better idea.
Unfortunately when I was looking for a Hegner I couldnt afford one lol.

All best.

Rend.


----------



## jpt (7 Nov 2013)

A lot depends on the age, as stated on the front panel on the headstock, condition, motor HP and number of pulleys.

For instance a 3/4 HP 2 pulley machine made in 2000 will be worth about £500 a lot less than a 1hp 3 pulley machine made in 2012 which would be worth about £1400.

john


----------



## Joelondon (7 Nov 2013)

Thanks for the replies - I will check all the details when I get home tomorrow, I know it was a 1hp model, but as for age I got it 3 years ago second hand - so will have to have a look for date etc

it is a lovely lathe, but with moving in with GF and 2 houses going into 1 I am going to not have space, and I am not a big user of it, I mostly turn pens on my baby lathe.

cheers

Joe


----------



## spinks (7 Nov 2013)

Well what do you know, the bottom has just crashed out of the "used hegner" market, honestly you can't give them away now!! I would be wasting my money but I would do you a forum favour and give you 80p and half a packet of after eight mints just to give you some much needed space!!

The above comment is obviously tongue in cheek and I also have no idea of its value...sorry just being humorous!!


----------

